# THOMSON DTI-6300 doing my head in



## sedge007 (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi just want some help with my thomsondti6300 box, did a factory reset, now only got a 8 day tv guide instead of 14, also will not pick the series link up, many thanks sedge007


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The guide is not an adjustable option that I'm aware. It's set by the provider.

The series issue could be a user problem, a programming issue, or a box issue.

Have you tried having the box replaced?


----------

